# chainsaw clippings



## scrappynadds (Dec 29, 2011)

Greeting to all

Hope everyone had a great Christmas..............I was cutting wood the other day and saw all the chainsaw clipping at my feet and was wondering if it would work in a cold smoke generator?. I finally found a frig. 1955 Frigidaire model SS72. Probably going to break some frid fanatics heart but it was working before i gutted it....(pictures to follow in later thread) I'm also working on a cold smoke generator so i have not had the ability to try the clippings myself and was wondering if some of you had..........Happy new year........

Scrappynadds....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2011)

Scrappy, this discussion has came up before. The real concern is the oil used in the automatic chain oiler. If it was a brand new chain saw and you used vegetable oil or something that was food grade from the start you would be good to go. But if you use regular chain oil (motor oil) I wouldn't advise you to use the chips.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 29, 2011)

It really depends on what type of wood it's from...Can't wait to see the pictures of the build.....


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again SMF come's thru.........Never even gave the oil a second though. thanks for everything.


----------



## ronrude (Dec 29, 2011)

I would definately be wary of the bar oil.


----------



## mackconsult (Jan 13, 2012)

Vegtable oil would break down from the heat of the bar and damage the chain/bar


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Scrappy, this discussion has came up before. The real concern is the oil used in the automatic chain oiler. If it was a brand new chain saw and you used vegetable oil or something that was food grade from the start you would be good to go. But if you use regular chain oil (motor oil) I wouldn't advise you to use the chips.




This is probably the third time I can remember and the oil is always the concern.


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm with everyone else the bar oil is the killer


----------



## sdiver40 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes I would be scared of the bar oil. And the bar on my saw is $80 plus dollars. I don’t think I want to chance vegetable oil on it. I do some tree work on the side and I’m thinking about running some Hickory or Apple thru the chipper next time I get a hold of some. Dry it out and see what happens.

In the mean time I’m sticking with the  AMNPS and store bought chips.


----------



## patr (Feb 11, 2012)

SDiver40 - I am a tree worker and see that you do do some too. With regards to using the chipper for your chips I like to run the trunk/main branches through to get any leftovers from previous jobs out (we do lots of fir and arbutus) and then do the sprouts/small laterals last and shoot them into a tarp to take home and dry. That what I find works best but would like to hear your method. Another few weeks and there should be lots of fruit tree pruning coming up to experiment with.

Pat


----------



## sdiver40 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Pat

I havent tried catching the chips yet. But running the trunk threw to clear out the other types of wood was my plan as well. Next weekend I'll be trimming about 8 pear trees. Was thinking about trying to dry some of those.  

Anyone ever used much pear to smoke with? good or bad smoking wood?


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 12, 2012)

I would think any oil would be bad for you, veggie oil smokes also. I wouldn't use any from a chainsaw unless it was cut dry, (without oil). Maybe get away with it from a electric saw without oil in it.


----------



## eman (Feb 12, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> I would think any oil would be bad for you, veggie oil smokes also. I wouldn't use any from a chainsaw unless it was cut dry, (without oil). Maybe get away with it from a electric saw without oil in it.




even electric chain saws saw use bar oil. It is not the point that it smokes , it's the point of petroleum smoke being toxic.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 12, 2012)

eman said:


> even electric chain saws saw use bar oil. It is not the point that it smokes , it's the point of petroleum smoke being toxic.




Thats why I said DRY,,NO OIL...


----------



## alaskanbear (Feb 14, 2012)

A cheap electric saw with a new blade and total cleaning using, yup, here it comes, BACON Grease--Pork Fat rules!!  Allows for adaquate lube for the chain and will not hurt any woood chips in the process.  Bars and chain do not last long, but, the smoke is awesome.

Rich

PS:  I enev used rendered bear lard with satisfactory results.


----------

